# Doctors, Health Care Professionals And Scientists Show Unified Ecig Support



## Alex (14/1/15)

*Time To M.O.V.E! Doctors, Health Care Professionals And Scientists Show Unified Ecig Support*
14. January 2015 · 2 Comments · Categories: E-Cigarette News, E-Cigarettes, News, Opinion · Tags: E-Cigarette and Vaping News, E-Cigarette News, E-Cigarettes, Vaper News, Vaping, Vaping News
TGV may be slightly slow on the uptake with this, however, a new pro-vaping campaign has just been brought to my attention which I felt needed some coverage here.






The recently launched M.O.V.E. (Medical Organisations supporting Vaping and Electronic cigarettes) website is a call from doctors, health care professionals and scientists to get governments and anti-vaping lobbyists to wake the hell up and get real about the benefits of vaping and e-cigarettes.

So, what are M.O.V.E’s goals? They say, “…we strongly believe that ethically and scientifically speaking it is our responsibility to draw attention to the following:”



It is the combustion of tobacco and the 4000 chemical substances that are produced when smoking cigarettes that are harmful to health of smokers, not the nicotine.
The dangers of electronic cigarettes are considerably lower than those of tobacco. From analysis of the constituents of e-cigarette vapour, e-cigarettes can be expected to be at least 95 to 99% safer than smoking tobacco cigarettes in terms of long-term health risks.ii
The vapour exhaled from e-cigarette users is highly unlikely to be harmful to bystanders; nicotine concentrations in exhaled vapour are too low to have pharmacological effects on bystanders.iiiiv and studies of the use of e-cigarettes in real world settings show that they are more effective than other means for stopping smoking including Nicotine Replacement Therapy.v
It is estimated that for every one million people who switch from smoking to electronic cigarettes, some 6000 premature deaths a year would be averted.vi
E-cigarettes do not ‘renormalise smoking’ – ‘vaping’ is not smoking. In many countries the rise in e-cigarette use has been accompanied by a continued decline in tobacco sales and prevalence of smoking.vii
Not only that, but M.O.V.E. are asking for much needed support from their peers in the field of healthcare and science. They go on to say, “In light of the numerous studies undertaken to date we – as health professionals – cannot remain passive in the face of the clear public health benefits of electronic cigarettes.We therefore recommend that our colleagues actively learn more about electronic cigarettes as a new public health tool in the ongoing global health campaign against tobacco-related diseases. We call on our colleagues to sign this declaration in support of the merits of electronic cigarettes based on scientific evidence and ethical debate.”

So, who are the voices behind M.O.V.E. right now? Let’s have a roll-call:


 *Professor Gerry Stimson* is Director of Knowledge-Action-Change, holds an Emeritus Chair at Imperial College and is Visiting Professor at the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine. He has advised the UK Government, World Health Organization, UNAIDS, UNODC, World Bank and others on issues relating to drugs and addiction. He was a member of the National Institute for Health and Care Excellence working group that recently prepared guidelines on tobacco harm reduction.
*Dr Jacques Le Houezec*, trained as a neuroscientist in Paris, is a Consultant in Public Health & Tobacco dependence, based in Rennes, France. He is also Honorary Lecturer, UK Centre for Tobacco Control Studies, University of Nottingham, England.: http://bit.ly/1qPD07K
*Dr Konstantinos Farsalinos* is a cardiologist, working as researcher at Onassis Cardiac Surgery Center in Athens-Greece and at Medical Imaging Research Center, University Hospital Gathuisberg in Leuven-Belgium. His main research interests are new modalities in cardiovascular imaging and he has received a scholarship from the Greek Society of Cardiology for research and education in this field. He has studied the effects of smoking on subclinical cardiac dysfunction using new imaging techniques since 2010. He has been actively performing research on electronic cigarettes since 2011 as a principle investigator, in both clinical and laboratory level. Examples of his work include the first study on the cytotoxic effects of electronic cigarette vapor on cultured cells and the immediate effects of electronic cigarettes used on cardiac function and coronary circulation. Additionally, he has performed a worldwide online survey of almost 20,000 vapers, with results expected later this year. He has presented his research in major international scientific congresses and has published his work in medical journals.
*Professor Riccardo Polosa* is Director of the Institute for Internal and Emergency Medicine of the University of Catania in Italy. He is also in charge of the University’s Centre for Tobacco Research (CPCT), and Honorary Professor of Medicine at Southampton University (UK). He is author of more than 250 peer reviewed articles and books mainly covering repiratory medicine, clinical immunology, and tobacco addiction. Professor Polosa and his research team have lead several clinical trials on e-cigarettes. On top of his academic work, he serves also as Chief Scientific Advisor for Lega Italiana Anti Fumo (LIAF), the Italian Anti-Smoking League.
*Dr. Carmen Escrig.* PhD in Biology from the Autonoma University of Madrid, worked as a scientific researcher at the Spanish National Institute for Agricultural and Food Research and Technology (INIA), participating in several research projects related to virology. As anti -smoking activist has developed several reports for different associations related to the ecig. She is currently scientific advisor and founding member of EFVI Spain Platform and UPEV association.
Some very influential experts in their field then. Let’s hope that they can muster up solid support from their colleagues around them and change attitudes about e-cigarettes and vaping with important decision makers at the highest levels possible.

TGV puts complete support behind M.O.V.E. and will have more on this as the campaign develops.

If you are a scientist, doctor, healthcare professional or similar, then you can pledge your support here:

https://sciencecig.wordpress.com/move/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)

Thanks for making my day @Alex 

I was quietly waiting for something like this to come along, and here it is. This is what we've been sorely lacking - a group of people who's opinions can not be ignored and who's aims are to educate those in power that are being misled by the people who's interests lie with products that are in direct competition with vaping 

And great to see Dr Farsalinos in there - that gives it all the credibility it needs IMO.

Viva la resistance 

And M.O.V.E. is such an clever name too


----------



## Arthster (14/1/15)

Thanks @Alex... this is fantastic news. Is there a way to engage as member of general public?


----------

